# ممكن نعمل كده..فكره روووووووووووعه.."هام"



## dodo jojo (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام+ونعمه*
*هااااااى..احنا ممكن نعما جروب على الفيس بوك للمنتدى..واعتقد ان دى ممكن تكون طريقه لشد ناس اكثر للمنتدى..**وبمناسبة لا صعب بس دى فكره لذيذه اوووووووووى وبجد هتنفع..اخوكم..DODO JOJO..قكرتى.*:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*فكره رائعه جدا جدااااااااااا*
*واغلب المنتديات تعمل جروب علي الفيس بوك*​


----------



## dodo jojo (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا يا كميل للمرور*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الجروب موجود يا دودو

جروب منتدي الكنيسة على الفيس بوك
​


----------



## qwyui (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة بس انا علقتى بالفيس بوك ضئيلة


----------



## Nemo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة حلوة جدا وانا معاااااااك


----------



## dodo jojo (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا كتيييييييير يا بنت العذراء للتوضيح ربنا يباركك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (6 فبراير 2011)

احنا ممكن بدل جروب نعمل صفحة
علشان التواصل يبقى اسهل
لما نشوف راى الزعيم​


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

*فعلا فكرة رائعة خاصة اني لاحظت ان اغلب المنتديات المسيحية لها صفحة على الفيس بوك يتم الاعلان فيها عن مواضيع المنتدى مما يساعد على معرفة المنتدى من قبل مستخدمي الفيس بوك كونه موقع معروف جدا و بالتالي يزداد الاقبال على المنتدى 

يا ريت يتم تنفيذ الفكرة ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 فبراير 2011)

فعلا يا روزتيا
ودا بيزيد من عدد اعضاء المنتدى
ومن رفع ترتيبة
وحاجات تانية كتير
ياريت فعلا روك يقول رائية​


----------



## dodo jojo (7 فبراير 2011)

*ابعتوا الموضوع لروك وهو يقول رايه
*


----------

